# buying secondhand car - where to arrange an independent mechanical check?



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

We're moving to Spain (inland from Velez Malaga) in a couple of weeks, and one priority will be buying a secondhand vehicle.

When I've done this in the UK I've always arranged an independent mechanical check through the AA.

Any idea how to arrange something similar in Spain?

Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

RACE Real Automóvil Club de España Asistencia|Seguros|Coches|Financiación|Gestoría|Seguridad Vial is the Spanish equivalent of the AA. 

I had a quick look through their website and couldn't see this particular service offered, but it might be worth contacting them anyway.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In case you are buying privately or from a dealer , you might want to use these too.
STOP24 | Spanish Vehicle Debt Check Service | Spanish car credit check | Spanish Car Data check | hpi check | spanish car legality check | car check spain | driving in spain | vehicle data check


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice ... I've hired a car for the first month we're there so I'll have time to check everything out properly.


----------

